# Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural 'Funky' Yellow Pacamara



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds very nice and different to me, does it work in a flat white? I plan to use as espresso and in a flat white! Who has experience with this bean?

Spukey


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Spukey said:


> Sounds very nice and different to me, does it work in a flat white? I plan to use as espresso and in a flat white! Who has experience with this bean?
> 
> Spukey


I've tried something similar, quite enjoyed it although I've not got it dialled in on my grinder yet as I've just opened them..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Spukey said:


> Sounds very nice and different to me, does it work in a flat white? I plan to use as espresso and in a flat white! Who has experience with this bean?
> 
> Spukey


I had some of this at the has bean forum day. It was great on the cupping table and although the banana notes were there they were subtle for me. I would expect it to work better for brewed but I'm sure Gary will chime in as he'll have tasted it I'm sure.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rhys said:


> I've tried something similar, quite enjoyed it although I've not got it dialled in on my grinder yet as I've just opened them..


Trust me they are not even slightly similar


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Spukey said:


> Sounds very nice and different to me, does it work in a flat white? I plan to use as espresso and in a flat white! Who has experience with this bean?
> 
> Spukey


The yellow funky is much more subtle now than the Red Funky was at its peak but all the Nic's are coming to the end of their lifespan.

However its great as a base for milk drinks. Banana caramel milkshake?. Its not particularly easy to work with though (being pacamara). Infamously a bugg3r to roast too.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Think i'll give it a go, i have really moved from the darker side of life to the medium/lighter in recent months.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont say i didn't warn you ; )


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

The difficulty of dialling in you mean?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Spukey said:


> The difficulty of dialling in you mean?


Yep


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Had it as an espresso. Though it was fab!

While I won't pretent to have tasted x, y or z... (partly because it wasn't on the tasting notes) I really liked it as an espresso


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

bongo said:


> While I won't pretent to have tasted x, y or z... (partly because it wasn't on the tasting notes)


Same as me then...can't describe flavour notes from tasting yet to save my life. Maybe it's just that I haven't tried the right beans yet and/or wasn't getting the recipe/extractions quite right?


----------

